# To set the date



## FlyingBird

'*İ am so happy that we set the date to marry next year.*' 


Bu cümleyi tercüme edebilir misini lütfen? 


Düğünümüzün tarihi belirlediğimiz or belirledik için çok mutluyum?

teşekkürler.


----------



## peptidoglycan

Düğün tarihini belirlediğimiz için çok mutluyum? or
Evlilik tarihini belirlediğimiz için çok mutluyum


----------



## FlyingBird

Thanks 

also asking my self is sentences below would be correct?

1.) Düğünümüz tarihini belirlediğimiz için çok mutluyum

2.) Düğünümüzün tarihini belirlediğimiz için çok mutluyum


----------



## peptidoglycan

FlyingBird, 

1) Düğünümüz tarihini belirlediğimiz için çok mutluyum. 

2) Düğünümüzün tarihini belirlediğimiz için çok mutluyum.


----------



## Muttaki

Notice that peptidoglycan's answer doesn't give the information about the date, i.e. next year.


----------



## FlyingBird

Muttaki said:


> Notice that peptidoglycan's answer doesn't give the information about the date, i.e. next year.


So how would you say that?


Gelecek yılda düğünümüzün tarihini belirlediğimiz için çok mutluyum?


----------



## Muttaki

You would not say the date.  Or you would just say "Seneye evleneceğimiz için çok mutluyum.", "I am very happy for we are going to marry next year."


----------



## peptidoglycan

Muttaki, did you understand why I didn't give the date. You cannot add the date to that sentence.


----------

